# eco 6 m/t no throttle in first 70% of the time



## CTcruze11 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just got my 11 cruze last month eco 6 speed mt and from the start the car wont take throttle in first about 70% of the time. From dead stop you step on the gas as normal and its like nothing is there it wont rev up. You put it down a little bit more and it revs too 2000rpms sometimes even when you do a rolling stop about 4mph it still wont rev up. The odd thing is you roll it in 2nd and it takes right off. Ive had tons of sticks and drive trucks so it not like im new at this i took it to the dealer the first week and they told me the trans oil is thick let it break-in. 1100 miles later it does it even more it just stalls right out. Went in this week they said nothing is wrong what elce is new stupid dealers. Just pulling my hair out with this thing been fighting with chevy they say that there trying to make a ecu update but wont be for a month or two :wtf: anyone elce dealing with this????????:dazed052:


----------



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

That's weird. I find mine takes first pretty well, sometimes bogs if I short shift second. What rpm is the engine at when you let the clutch out in 1st?


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't think I've read anyone else having this issue. Why won't the dealer take action? If it's happening about 70 percent of the time it shouldn't be too hard to show the service department, it would be fixed under warranty. Get it sorted out soon, it could possibly lead to bigger problems in the near future if ignored.


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's that **** turbo lag. My Eco mt is a real pig under 2k rpm, especially with the air on.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If they're claiming it's normal you should see if you can take a short test drive in another manual trans 1.4 Cruze. Mine is the 1.8 manual and I don't have any problems.

Maybe you could try a little test and turn off the stability/traction control. It's doubtful that's the problem but you might as well give it a shot since it's so easy to test.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

You need to be a bit more clear on what exactly is going on. After reading your post 4 times its still unclear.

What country are you in?

Also, what car did you upgrade from.


----------



## CTcruze11 (Jun 26, 2011)

yea bringing it back to the dealer tomorrow for a testride with a tech 

its mostly off the line normal driving if you punch it it takes off if your easy it just feels like its a 2 stroke dirtbike running to lean push on the gas and it just dont rev .... i know the turbo kicks in at 1800rpm 

and at the sametime im only avg 28.8 mpg???

it does it with the air on or off 

united states

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CTcruze11 said:


> Just got my 11 cruze last month eco 6 speed mt and from the start the car wont take throttle in first about 70% of the time. From dead stop you step on the gas as normal and its like nothing is there it wont rev up. You put it down a little bit more and it revs too 2000rpms sometimes even when you do a rolling stop about 4mph it still wont rev up. The odd thing is you roll it in 2nd and it takes right off. Ive had tons of sticks and drive trucks so it not like im new at this i took it to the dealer the first week and they told me the trans oil is thick let it break-in. 1100 miles later it does it even more it just stalls right out. Went in this week they said nothing is wrong what elce is new stupid dealers. Just pulling my hair out with this thing been fighting with chevy they say that there trying to make a ecu update but wont be for a month or two :wtf: anyone elce dealing with this????????:dazed052:


Do you have another dealer in your area? It is worth getting a second opinion. 

Jim


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

CTcruze11 said:


> Just got my 11 cruze last month eco 6 speed mt and from the start the car wont take throttle in first about 70% of the time. From dead stop you step on the gas as normal and its like nothing is there it wont rev up. You put it down a little bit more and it revs too 2000rpms sometimes even when you do a rolling stop about 4mph it still wont rev up. The odd thing is you roll it in 2nd and it takes right off. Ive had tons of sticks and drive trucks so it not like im new at this i took it to the dealer the first week and they told me the trans oil is thick let it break-in. 1100 miles later it does it even more it just stalls right out. Went in this week they said nothing is wrong what elce is new stupid dealers. Just pulling my hair out with this thing been fighting with chevy they say that there trying to make a ecu update but wont be for a month or two :wtf: anyone elce dealing with this????????:dazed052:


I DID experience this once, but then I realized I was starting out in 3rd gear  Not trying to sound like a smart ass, but are you 100% certain you're in first and allowing RPM's to be over 1000?

If this really is a mechanical issue, have the guy at the dealership take you for a ride to verify your concern.


----------



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, the mileage sounds pretty low too, unless you're doing all city.


----------



## CTcruze11 (Jun 26, 2011)

50/50 city highway ...... oh its in 1st to me kinda feels like the servo doesnt turn on the throttle body in 1st but u push the gas harder and it revs to 2000rpm test riding with the dealer tomorrow ..... like i said it dont do it all the time but it really sux when it does almost got his cause of it


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm having the same problem every once and a while. It seems to be when the air conditioning is on, and I have been idling through a parking lot and only pressing the accelerator a little bit just to move slowly around the parking lot. When I press down the accelerator to go out into traffic, the car hesitates for a second or two then engine suddenly races a lot faster than I want and away I go. It scares me a lot when it happens because if it happens to do this when I coast out into a busy road and a car hits me, I have no control over it. I am going into the dealership tomorrow to get a DOA door lock fixed on my front passenger side... Good luck with your issue. Oh, by the way... my car is the 2012 Eco 1.4 Turbo. Gas mileage has been anywhere from 45-52 depending on freeway/highway driving respectively.


----------



## CTcruze11 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks atleast someone elce is having the same problem was thinking it was just me. Yea mine should be going back in on thurs or friday for a new rear window cause its got rust in it. They might just put a pedal in it to see if it makes a diff. Ill let you know.


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the same problem and posted in the mpg forum. Mine is horrible at times. The other day I was rolling at 40mph. Gave it gas and nothing happened. Floor it. Nothing. Downshift to 5th and floor it. Nothing. 4th and floored. Nothing. 3rd and floored. Nothing. Car had slowed down a good bit. In 2nd it finally wheezed itself back up to 40. It does it in all gears. Many times in first with the gas on the floor it takes literally seconds to rev up to 4-5k rpm. 

It is intermittent, but happens quite frequently. Something is messed up. TPS failing, MAF, wastegate sticking open, something. Even in neutral at times you can floor it and it slowly revs up to redline after literally seconds. 

Hopefully I can get it in the shop soon.


----------



## godsend1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just test drove a 2012 ECO today and had the same problem, taking off in 1st with AC on and there is a dead spot, or lag . It just doesn't want to go. I turned the AC off and it went away.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

I hate to be the nay sayer here about this issue, but I think i'm going to agree with the dealerships. It sounds like the posters having issues are watching the shift lights and MPG readings a little to much. Forget ALL that crap and just drive the car. Its natural rhythm will dictate what gear your in, and if your in 4th/5th/6th at 40 mph.. your not listening to your car. 4th is doable, but you have to understand you just put your car in a comma and don't expect it to wake up anytime soon. Cars are just like people, they are much happier when they are active, and this little engine is only happy once you get it to about 2300-3000 rpm and the higher you go the happier it is.. till you get to 6100 then the fuel cuts out.. haha.

You have to feel the cars rhythm, if you put it in a gear and push down on the gas and it does nothing. YOUR IN THE WRONG GEAR.. put it back in whatever gear it was you were in and forget the shift light. Its garbage.

The car will talk to you, and it will tell you everything you need to know to make sure its in the right gear and has throttle response 100% of the time.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> I hate to be the nay sayer here about this issue, but I think i'm going to agree with the dealerships. It sounds like the posters having issues are watching the shift lights and MPG readings a little to much. Forget ALL that crap and just drive the car. Its natural rhythm will dictate what gear your in, and if your in 4th/5th/6th at 40 mph.. your not listening to your car. 4th is doable, but you have to understand you just put your car in a comma and don't expect it to wake up anytime soon. Cars are just like people, they are much happier when they are active, and this little engine is only happy once you get it to about 2300-3000 rpm and the higher you go the happier it is.. till you get to 6100 then the fuel cuts out.. haha.
> 
> You have to feel the cars rhythm, if you put it in a gear and push down on the gas and it does nothing. YOUR IN THE WRONG GEAR.. put it back in whatever gear it was you were in and forget the shift light. Its garbage.
> 
> The car will talk to you, and it will tell you everything you need to know to make sure its in the right gear and has throttle response 100% of the time.


I have to agree. If you're trying to accelerate in the overdrive gears such as 4th, 5th, and 6th, you're putting the engine under too much load and isn't even within it power band. Get the RPMs up to about 3K.

If you need to take off faster from first, get the RPMS closer to 3K before engaging the clutch. Simply putting it in 1st, feathering the clutch with the engine is around 1K RPM, and mashing the gas isn't the way to get up and go. If you want slow acceleration, that's fine. If you need to get up and go, get the RPMS up.

At idle these engines have very little power. It's a 1.4L and boost hasn't even begun to kick in. In fact, the car is producing vacuum, negative boost. With AC on, it just makes things worse.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

CTcruze11 said:


> Just got my 11 cruze last month eco 6 speed mt and from the start the car wont take throttle in first about 70% of the time. From dead stop you step on the gas as normal and its like nothing is there it wont rev up. You put it down a little bit more and it revs too 2000rpms sometimes even when you do a rolling stop about 4mph it still wont rev up. The odd thing is you roll it in 2nd and it takes right off. Ive had tons of sticks and drive trucks so it not like im new at this i took it to the dealer the first week and they told me the trans oil is thick let it break-in. 1100 miles later it does it even more it just stalls right out. Went in this week they said nothing is wrong what elce is new stupid dealers. Just pulling my hair out with this thing been fighting with chevy they say that there trying to make a ecu update but wont be for a month or two :wtf: anyone elce dealing with this????????:dazed052:


I had the same issue too. And also I was driving many M/T here and in Europe. The 2nd speed was the worst one, like you said, rolling at low mph and trying to use was killing the engine often. I put Trifecta and……. HUGE improvement! The torque is much higher and is pushing the car awesome. I’d recommend it for all ECO M/T!


----------



## nickauger (Feb 11, 2011)

It seem to me to be electrik throttle lag.... you can adjust pedal POT to be more precise just have to find a competent technician.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm thinking you guys are letting the RPM's get to low like so many others have, once again if you are below 2000 RPM the car is going to have NO power, no matter how hard you step on the gas and it doesn't really hit it's stride until about 3000. As said above trying to accelerate at 40MPH in 6th is never going to work, that is 3rd gear territory. It will also gobble down your gas because you are bogging down the engine. Try driving while keeping the RPM's up over 2000 and forget about racing into the higher gears at low speed to "save gas".


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I'm thinking you guys are letting the RPM's get to low like so many others have, once again if you are below 2000 RPM the car is going to have NO power, no matter how hard you step on the gas and it doesn't really hit it's stride until about 3000. As said above trying to accelerate at 40MPH in 6th is never going to work, that is 3rd gear territory. It will also gobble down your gas because you are bogging down the engine. Try driving while keeping the RPM's up over 2000 and forget about racing into the higher gears at low speed to "save gas".


:iagree:


----------



## CTcruze11 (Jun 26, 2011)

sry havn't been on in awhile it only happens when the ac is on the ac compressor bogs the motor down to low happens on start up and very humid days this car is another POS that chevy makes plain and simple ..... all these cars have turbo lag until 1850 to 2200 not like i never drove a turbo car ..... all this thing is problems cant wait to get out of it...... its all dead pedal with the clutch to the floor this Pos **** shuts off .....and the 4 gear thing is just bullshit! chevy can take the cruze and shove it where the sun dont shine!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

OK then, you appear to be the only one with this issue so i am still thinking you need to perform the driver mod. Bottom line it is a tiny engine, it's fine you have driven turbo engines before but they were most likely larger displacement and performance oriented. YOU NEED TO GET THE RPM's UP! My car drives just fine and so does just about everyone else's who carries more RPM. Drive the car as it was intended to be driven and it will run just fine. Keep driving in the low RPM range and it will keep running like crap. And yes with the A/C you are going to have to give it more gas. If you can't drive it that way then by all means turn it in because you will never be happy with it. Not really sure what you expected when you bought the car but it is not a performance car just because it has a turbo on it.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

5.0 Junkie said:


> I have the same problem and posted in the mpg forum. Mine is horrible at times. The other day I was rolling at 40mph. Gave it gas and nothing happened. Floor it. Nothing. Downshift to 5th and floor it. Nothing. 4th and floored. Nothing. 3rd and floored. Nothing. Car had slowed down a good bit. In 2nd it finally wheezed itself back up to 40. It does it in all gears. Many times in first with the gas on the floor it takes literally seconds to rev up to 4-5k rpm.
> 
> It is intermittent, but happens quite frequently. Something is messed up. TPS failing, MAF, wastegate sticking open, something. Even in neutral at times you can floor it and it slowly revs up to redline after literally seconds.
> 
> Hopefully I can get it in the shop soon.


 
OK...been holding off on this subject. 5.0, your problem may or may not be same as the others but who knows. My 2011 EcoM6 did same thing as what you were saying. Starting have problems at 3000 miles. First time it was just a cough and dogged out a bit even on a downshift. Next day it did same thing actually set a code. I took it in following day, and it did that same thing but was so extreme that I lost power on freeway, wouldn't go over 40MPH. I limped it to dealer. Code was low inlet air pressure & low engine air flow. Long story short, took over 4 weeks of troubleshooting up to sending an engineer from Milford Proving Grounds. Parts eventually replaced: MAF sensor, inlet pressure sensor, turbo wastegate actuator, turbo itself, ECM. Never did fix it completely, kept setting codes and running rich. They bought it back and I got an identical model back that is perfect. The car was sent back to GM for analysis, hopefully they figured it out and put in the system so someone else doesn't have to deal with that again.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the only issue i have is when the car is rolling between like 2-4 mph and i try to take off in 2nd gear it stalls. I never had a stick where i have to put it back in first even if your rolling. its all about learning the cars behavior and adjusting the way you drive and everything will be fine.


----------



## CTcruze11 (Jun 26, 2011)

yea were in the middle of it with chevy they just been giving me the run around they had my car for a month the service rep drove it home and it died 4 times..... the car will only get 30mpg thats it when it dies it smells like its to rich...... after fighting with chevy im trying to get into a gmc 1500...... its a great looking car rides nice has some good power up high it would just be nice if it wouldnt shut off it even does it in other gears now its just getting worse and worse hope chevy will stand behind it! the dealers had it longer then ive drove it


----------

